# What Are Your Favorite Restaurants?



## Jill (Aug 17, 2011)

What are your favorite restaurants? H and I love to go out to eat, and these are our favorites.

*Local:*

*The Inn at Little Washington* -- very rare treat, but it is truly world class

*Claire's at the Depot* -- love it! The food is always excellent and elegant and the prices are so reasonable

*Chain Sit-Down:*

*Outback* (Very rare Victoria's Filet)

*Osaka's Japanese Steakhouse* (Filet w/ veggies and rice and a salad w/ peanut dressing)

*TGIFridays* (Jack Daniel's chicken & shrimp)

*Fast Food:*

*Five Guys* ("little" cheeseburger w/ relish and mayo)

*Taco Bell* (nachos w/no meat and chicken soft taco)

*Domino's* (pizza w/ extra pineapples)

Oh, man... I probably shouldn't have typed this thread at 10:30am. Despite my bowl of cream of wheat -- now I think I'm ready for DINNER!!!

What about you all? What are your favorite restaurants, and what do you like to eat there?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 17, 2011)

Local:

Benneys (Mexican)

Plaza (Mexican)

Chain:

TX Roadhouse

Olive Garden

Fast Food:

Taco Bell

Arbys


----------



## bevann (Aug 17, 2011)

since I'm making a real effort to eat better&more healthy my choices are

Local-- Applebees 2 for $20 Ruby Tuesday salad bar&crab cakes Chinese buffet

Fast food -- Wendy's and Arby's both have nice grilled chicken salads

Anything I don't have to cook or clean up is great to eat.

My favorite local market Superfresh just closed down&I am having withdraw symptoms.Used to go in several times a week for chicken salad made from their leftover rotisserie chicken and delicious summer slaw and broccoli crunch salads.They also had an amazing fresh seafood department.Pick out just what you wanted.Now we have nothing in our town.everything at Walmart is frozen and not much choice.Did I mention I HATE Walmart, but it's almost the only place for groceries in our town.


----------



## anoki (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't eat out often, but when I do eat out I usually go to

Moxie's (which opened AFTER I named the princess) - it's a small Canadian chain

more locally a place called The Annex. Used to LOVE a place called The Sunroom, but it has changed hands and isn't very good now.

When I'm south of the border I usually hit

Ruby Tuesdays

Olive Garden

Bertucci's (found this in MA and absolutely LOVE it!)

~kathryn


----------



## Sonya (Aug 17, 2011)

Local = Coocheez (chicken salad and hot cheese balls)

Riverfront Grill (boneless wings)

Northern Trails (shrimp jammers and fried pickles)

The Cozy (fried shrimp)

Chains = Buffalo Wild Wings (hot wings)

Outback (steak)

Hooters (hot wings)

Fast Food = Burger King (whopper)

Wendys (baconator)

I really like diner food too...cheap and more like homemade.


----------



## sundancer (Aug 17, 2011)

Love to eat out. Lets see:

Local: Espos - located in Portland Maine its the most awesome italian restaurant

Captain Newarks - located in South Portland Maine - best seafood

Chain- Cracker Barrel - I go with my parents every saturday nite for supper. You

never go away hungry thats for sure!

Ruby Tuesday

Fast Food - Arbys

Wendys

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## chandab (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I live in the boonies, so we don't get out much; and we have little to nothing for chain restaurants.

4-Buttes bar (local bar/restaurant) - don't have a favorite, but had grilled Tilapi (white fish) last time and it was wonderful.

Local Golfcourse clubhouse - Chicken Quesadilla - my summertime favorite (what I'll probably have in town tomorrow)

McDonald's - grilled chicken wrap

Subway - usually just have a turkey sandwich

Pizza Hut - lunch buffet - love the blueberry dessert pizza and cinnamon sticks.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 17, 2011)

For me, I love:

Local

Don Juans - mexican - either fajitas or quesadilla

Kampai - Japanese steak house - Ribeye and shrimp (love this place, lots of food and always great)

Chain - sit down

Olive Garden - Never ending Pasta Bowl or Chicken Scampi

Applebee's - anything on the low cal menu

Fast Food

Cook Out - made to order burgers and the best shake in town, also two people can eat for just over $10 including drinks.

Subway - love the pulled pork right now

Papa John's - best pizza around here.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 17, 2011)

Fun thread!

Local:

The Bulldog....Herb seared Salmon with new potatoes and green beans

The Bristol......Salmon mousse

Chain sit-down

Bice......Best lasagna in the world

Applebee's.....French Onion Soup and salad

Fast Food:

Whataburger!!!! I live for horse shows in the South just so I can get a Whataburger. One time, my dog and I took a long road trip to a January horse show in South Texas. We drove it straight through (almost 16 hours), got there and got the horses settled. On the way to the hotel at God o'clock in the morning,, I stopped and got a Whatburger. Feeling generous to my traveling companion, I got her one too, plain.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 17, 2011)

This thread is making me hungry!





Local:

Los Mariachis - Mexican - they have the BEST salsa and guacamole

Flyers Pizza - local pizza place with fantastic pizza

Ann & Tony's - Italian - love their chicken parmesan

Chain:

Applebees - love their soup and salad lunch special

Fast Food/Fast Casual:

Panera - my favorite!! Love their Asian Sesame Salad and soups

Chipotle - Yum!


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Aug 17, 2011)

Local:

Coyoacan - Mexican, their chimichangas are to die for... and their apple burrito or fried ice cream... yums!

Z. Bardhi's - Italian. By far the best Italian that has ever crossed my lips!

Not so local but a fave:

Kona Cafe WDW - Almond and Coconut chicken. It comes with the most amazing salad ever!

Dixie Crossroads - Mmmmm... rock shrimp!

Chain:

Olive Garden - Lasagna or 5 cheese ziti

Macaroni Grill - fab. bread

Outback - Lobster!

Longhorn - Side salad and Steakhouse mac n cheese!

Fast Food:

Dairy Queen - blizzards!

Subway

Zaxby's


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

OOOO.. LOVE this thread. But it's making me hungry





Local-

Kanki Japanese Steakhouse (not sure if this is a chain)- Hibachi Chicken and rice

Stephenson's BBQ- pulled pork, brunswick stew

Fiesta Mexicana- Ground Beef Enchiladas, salsa w/chips

Chain-

Pei Wei- Carmel Chicken or Chicken Fried Rice Bowl

Olive Garden- Chicken Scampi, salad

Outback- Alice Springs Chicken

Noodles and Company- Pasta Fresca

Firehouse Subs- Italian Sub

Hibachi Express- Hibachi Chicken, rice and veggies

Cracker Barrel- Chicken tenderloins

Fast Food-

Arby's

Taco Bell

Zaxby's


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2011)

We don't know what going out to eat IS





We never get to go out to eat.

Although in the last 3 years we have gone out twice for our anniversary (not this year though.)

Luckily I'm an awesome cook!

I can make anything.

Mexican food

Home made onion rings and mushrooms.

lasagna

Fish

chicken

BBQ

steak & shrimp

Specialty hot sandwiches and burgers

breakfast foods

Anything!!

I was a pro cook.





Although we usually just eat day to day type stuff and save having the good stuff like steak for birthdays.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2011)

OKAY!!! I am so officially ready for dinner right now


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2011)

We splurged on our 24th anniversary.

Steak!





I used to make onion rings but my favorite parts were the middle "buttons" that were so juicy! So I started coating whole slices of onion! And then I take fresh mushrooms and coat them.

This was my dinner! Steak (rare) onions and you can see the mushrooms in the middle and then some taters.





It was YUMMY! My hubby's eyes rolled back in his head when he ate the mushrooms!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2011)

Robin, I wish you lived near me!!! I'd be your best friend and frequent dinner guest


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2011)

I *LOVE* cooking for people!! No one chats, they pig out, then sit back and chat LOL.

Those onions melt in the mouth! OMG!

If I had a restaurant, it'd be KILLER!





You should see when I do something fancy! Mexican is a fav of my friends!


----------



## SampleMM (Aug 17, 2011)

Local--Pine Junction (great grilled fish and Blue Moon on draft)

Chains--Cheesecake Factory (I never can remember what it's called......has pasta, shrimp and asparagus and cheese in it)

Texas Roadhouse (I like the Chicken Critter Salad)

Red Lobster (any kind of shrimp and I love those rolls)

This is a fun thread, Jill.


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2011)

The times we did go out was to Red Lobster!

Debbie, in the store look for a pouch (I think by Bisquick) for biscuit mix. There is one that tastes _exactly_ like RL rolls!!! Can't remember which one, but I know it had cheese in it.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

REO- I LOVE to cook too. Have a food blog but haven't kept up with it recently. I have had several people come to me and want to get into catering... maybe we should go in together



LOL

Your food looks YUMMY!

I would love to have someone cook ME a good meal sometime!


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2011)

MeganH said:


> I would love to have someone cook ME a good meal sometime!


I hear that!


----------



## SampleMM (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the biscuits, Robin and I am definitely going to check into those. If we lived closer, I know who I'd be hiring to do all my cooking for me.


----------



## Mominis (Aug 18, 2011)

Robin, you are my soul sister. I sure hope I get you this year for secret Santa. I can send you some spices that are out of this WORLD from the bbq capitol of the US. Next time you and I are at Nationals together, I think we should do a dinner for our LB Friends, we'd knock some socks off!!! Maybe we could do something to benefit CMHR.


----------



## REO (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not kidding Debbie, they tasted just like them! I think I may have added a pinch of garlic powder.

That would be neat Mimi!





I have never tasted onion rings as savory!

The pic didn't show how golden brown they were.

YUMMY!


----------



## Mominis (Aug 18, 2011)

Girl, I could change you view of BBQ! lol


----------



## LindaL (Aug 18, 2011)

I cook more now than I used to (except for when my kids were little)...If I don't "have" to...I either order pizza or we go out...lol (which for those of you who are also on my "diet thread" is not conducive to what I should be doing...oops....



)

Deb and I aren't too "picky" as to where we go and we "try" to rotate....lol

Local:

Acapulco (Mexican...combo plate)

Gecko's (variety...my fave is a Cajun pasta dish)

Pizza Mia's (authentic NY style cheese pizza!)

Sit-Down:

Red Robin (Banzai burger...yummmm)

Cody's Steakhouse(not sure if this is chain or local...but love the steak and shrimp)

Red Lobster (salmon...and the rolls, which I have the actual recipe for somewhere and I will post it when I find the card!)

Cheesecake Factory (altho there isn't one locally still love this place)

B-Dub's aka Buffalo Wild Wings (boneless wings)

Fastfood:

Boston Market (which isnt "really" fastfood, but LOVE it...everything! lol)

Five Guys (cheeseburger w/mayo, ketchup, grilled mushrooms, grilled onions)

Steak N Shake (gaucamole burger)


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 18, 2011)

I can tell you all first hand that Robin is an excellent cook, not only dinner but desserts too. I know I won't ever forget it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh here I am again but this time it's not even 9am. I'm hungry for dinner food!!!

Will have to look for those biscuits that taste like the ones at Red Lobster. I love those!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 18, 2011)

We hardly ever go out to dinner, but locally I like:

Goodies, fried chicken wings

Ledos, pizza with the works

Panera Bread, great pininis

Oh my when we show in N.C, I love to go to Sonic, we don't have any here.

Several years ago, so long ago I can't even remember, we went done to see Mr. Williams at Dell Teras Farm, I can't remember the hotel we stayed at, but we went to dinner at a restaraunt I'll never forget, it was named "Fats" Oh my goodness the food was the best I've ever eaten. I had salad, steak, cooked rare, baked potatoe, biscuits with honey butter, yum, yum.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 18, 2011)

Its like there is always a burger chain somewhere that isn't anywhere else. And they are always good. We have Sonic here, yes NC, and I really like them, but Cook Out is far better. I also love the trip west because WhataBurger is my favorite burget place. I am heading to Nationals in less than three weeks, will be there for two weeks. What are some of the local great food places that aren't chains in the area. We always play it safe with OG or Chilies etc... but there has to be something with great food but only the locals usually know about with reasonable prices. And yes the little diner down the road is great too, can't remember the name but the food is good.


----------



## REO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Karen!





It was a pleasure to cook for you and Audie and having you spend the night!

I remember I made chili rellenos. I asked if you'd ever had one and you said no. I said you'll love this one! I was pleased when you picked it up with your fingers and munched it right down first thing!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 18, 2011)

We are so rurual here that really we do not have many options if your in a mood to fancy it up, you have to drive to Sandusky...

Local:

Poppa Jimmies in Green Springs just a few minutes from my house - Just a basic bar and grill, with the greatest hot wings!! I normally do the hot wings or one of their subs.

China House in Clyde - Great carryout for good chinese food..

Golden Dragon - THE BEST chinese food i've ever had............

Chain Sit-Down:

Red Lopster - Snow Crab Legs.............(drool)..

Bob Evans - BREAKFAST





Casta Fiesta - I'm a cheese lover, so I normally do Cheese Burito's and rice / beans.

Fast Food:

Subway - Seafood Crab on honey oat..

Arby's - Just about anything...

Wendys - I love their chicken nuggets and sweet & sour sauce!

Good old McDonalds or Burger King - I like to stop and pick up an unsweetened tea (I add my own spenda to sweeten it), and if I want to grab a burger real quick.

Taco Bell - ANYTHING


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 18, 2011)

minimomNC said:


> Its like there is always a burger chain somewhere that isn't anywhere else. And they are always good. We have Sonic here, yes NC, and I really like them, but Cook Out is far better. I also love the trip west because WhataBurger is my favorite burget place. I am heading to Nationals in less than three weeks, will be there for two weeks. What are some of the local great food places that aren't chains in the area. We always play it safe with OG or Chilies etc... but there has to be something with great food but only the locals usually know about with reasonable prices. And yes the little diner down the road is great too, can't remember the name but the food is good.


Last time we went to Tulsa we had dinner at a Lone Star Steak House don't remember the road name it is on, but if you run into James from RHA he might remember how to get there.


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 18, 2011)

I stall with James at Nationals so if he knows of that one we probably ate there last year. Thanks


----------



## LindaL (Aug 18, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Last time we went to Tulsa we had dinner at a Lone Star Steak House don't remember the road name it is on, but if you run into James from RHA he might remember how to get there.


Syndi Kanzler and the Triple Heart crew went there last year...could not tell you where it was, but it was good!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 18, 2011)

We ate at the Lone Star Steak House too when I went to Natls back in 2008....must be the popular place...

I don't remember it being far from the grounds, maybe 8 minutes or so



.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 19, 2011)

I nominate REO for the next contestant on Master Chef!! (They are looking for applicants now you know.) I got food poisoning from Taco Bell twice...so never gave it a third chance. I used to love their Mexi-melts and their Mexican pizzas.

Bevann - They closed our Super Fresh in this area too. They went out of business because of places like Walmart and Dollar stores. They could not compete with the prices. But if you ask me, their products were pretty darn good and everything was just as they say....super fresh. I had a hard time adjusting to Shop Rite, but I've fallen into a groove. I just have to pick and choose my time to grocery shop because it is always so full.


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 19, 2011)

Local: Eden Seafood and Pizzeria, they have the best chicken fingers I have ever add!! They. are thick and juicy, not thin, over crispy, crunchy, things with barely any meat. And the meat in them is great, not grisly, but juicy and suculant, best BBQ sauce around.

Edies Pizzaeria. Best dang chicken wraps and frys I have ever had!!

Sit down: Red Robin, live for their Whiskey River Chicken burger.

Olive Garden, salad+breadsticks=heaven <3

Red Lobster, I love their rolls! (Have to steal that recipe from the other thread)

Fast food: Mcdonalds, nothing better than a Big Mac!

Dan.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 20, 2011)

Local/area: I live near a 'wide spot in the road' town, but there is a little restaurant, The Grill, that is pretty darn good!

Fast food: A Sonic just opened here...sweet, as I do like Sonic!

McDonalds...I caught a bit on the 'Today' show outlining some more healthy choices at fast food places, and their 'Asian Salad' was mentioned, so I tried it, and it IS good, and much more healthy than a burger! I even went and bought some of the 'Newman's Own' low-fat sesame-ginger dressing they provide w/ this salad, and use it at home to build a similar salad as a meal...yum!

Albuquerque local: Annie's Soup Kitchen, Sadies(scrumptious REAL Mexican food; started life in a bowling alley in the North Valley!)

Chain/sit-down: Black Angus, Red Lobster, Outback, Texas Roadhouse, most recently, Mimi's Cafe(I *think?* it's a chain.)

I prefer a quieter atmosphere at a sit-down(Us old folks mostly do, I suspect!





Margo


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pretty limited because of my severe gluten allergy (which I developed at age 30). Never was a big fan of fast food/chains anyway, so no biggie. I'm a huge Thai food junky. So we go to a place in London called Bankok Pad Thai. It's so awesome and has an amazing wine list



Looooove sushi. Whenever I go to Toronto I stop at my fave sushi restaurant that's around the corner from my friend's place (and bring my own wheat-free soy sauce lol). And they just opened an all-you-can-eat sushi joint in Sarnia; it's $20 (not the best, but for that price I'm not complaining). Also in Sarnia is a great place called Lola's Lounge. It's got a cool, laid-back atmosphere, amazing staff, and theeee best menu in Southwestern Ontario (I usually get the Tango Thai Hot Pot that is loaded with veggies, chicken, rice noodles, shrimp, in a green curry...or a huge salad with seared beef tenderloin strips). Milestones has a gluten-free menu and I've just discovered that restaurant this year (took mom and dad there for Mother's Day and Father's Day); had a gluten-free double chocolate torte that I shared with my sis...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Davie (Aug 23, 2011)

Best place to eat in Tulsa is a little place called Talley's Cafe. I believe that is the one you were trying to remember in Tulsa (minimomNC). There is also a fantastic Japanese restraunt called Osakas (you sit around the grill)--understand they have 2 locations now and one is near Broken Arrow that has a shshi bar.

Also if you want some of the best made to order hamburgers in Tulsa go to Burgers in Paradise--must go at least twice while I'm there.

We only go out a couple of times while we are at Nationals as I always get a kitchen stall and do most of the cooking while there.

But to answer the question:

Best Local Food:

Dairy Bar - Great Hamburger (rated "Best" in OKlahoma last 9 of 10 years)

Ozzies Diner at Westheimer Airfield in Norman

Harry Bears - Fried Peaches to die for

Coits - Best Hot Dogs w/Chile you will ever want to eat--my grandkids are the 5th generation to eat there.

Best Chain Restaurant:

Red Lobster

Red Robin

Cracker Barrell - lover the chicken and dumplins

Best Fast Food:

Sonic - foot long dogs

Wendys - Chocolate Frosty

Long John Silvers


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 21, 2013)

Gosh this thread makes me hungry!

Local:

Sweden House: roast turkey breast sandwich and chicken noodle soup (alll homemade)

JohnnyPamcakes: hubby likes their breakfasts (served all day) I like their BLT's.

Lino's-Italian and anything they make!

Chain:

Lonestar Steakhouse-steaks garlic mashed potatoes

Texas Roadhouse-steaks mashed potatoes

Crackerbarrel: Ham steak dinner, hubby and my mom love their Chicken N Dumplings

Fast Food:

Culvers: Butterburgers, fish, chicken tenders. Fries.

Subway


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 24, 2013)

Huge Thai freak here! So some of my favourites are places that most wouldn't have heard of:

Bangkok Pad Thai in London

Golden Thai in Toronto

A great place here in Sarnia is called Lola's Lounge. A really eclectic, warm atmosphere with great staff and an awesome menu. Just ate their last night with friends over a bottle of Chablis




. Here's the FB page for it with the new menu. I had the sesame encrusted ahi tuna last night. Mmmmmmmm....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lolas-Lounge/218080984950191?rf=118530581524770

I also love sushi/Japanese. There are a ton of restaurants in Toronto





I don't eat at any fast food places really. The main reason is that I'm gluten intolerant and there aren't really many options (aside from salads). We will go to Red Lobster in Port Huron occasionally.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 14, 2014)

I avoid fast food, but I have to say *SMASH BURGER* has me hooked. I would not even consider them a fast food chain although the food is brought to your table fast. Whether I order smash chicken or smash burger in one of the various choices it has always been delicious. The sweet potato fries come out in a stainless steel dish and are hot any yummy the way I like. I only go there about once or twice a month, usually when I am out having do some shopping errands and think I deserve a treat or feel like being naughty and cheating on my diet. The milk shakes are to die for. They are made with Haagen Daas ice cream and are served in an old fashion glass like you used to get at soda fountains AND they bring out a little extra helping in a stainless steel shaker so you can top it off. Their strawberry is my favorite. You know, I might just have to go to town and take care of a couple of errands today.


----------

